# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Рарус:Общепит 1.6.23.2

## ARSxServs

Добрый день!

Первый вопрос: Как нужно искать Рарус:Общепит 1.6.23.2? 
Я делал так:
1) искал в варезнике;
2) просил в попрошайке;
3) гуглил;

Если например выходит новая версия типовой конфигурации, то через пару часов ее уже можно здесь скачать. В случае Рарус:Общепит это не так.

При запросе "Рарус общепит", находит больше сообщений где люди просят поделиться, а ссылок где можно скачать нет :confused:

Второй вопрос: Почему эту конфигурацию так сложно найти? Этим кто-то занимается(тем, чтобы ее было сложно скачать)? Разработчики Раруса? :rolleyes:

----------


## almal_chel

> Этим кто-то занимается(тем, чтобы ее было сложно скачать)?


в сложности найти скорее всего повинна узкоспециализированное направление разработки

----------


## Formator

Насколько я знаю 1.6.23.2 ето релиз Бухгалтерия предприятия последняя, я могет могу и ошибаться, но у меня именно такая

----------


## ARSxServs

> в сложности найти скорее всего повинна узкоспециализированное направление разработки


Возможно :yes:, но судя по просмотрам темы, ищут многие...




> Насколько я знаю 1.6.23.2 ето релиз Бухгалтерия предприятия последняя, я могет могу и ошибаться, но у меня именно такая


Да, есть и Бухгалтерия 1.6.23.2(сейчас уже актуальна 1.6.24.7) и Рараус:Общепит 1.6.23.2

----------


## denismonstr

Если кто имеет отвязанную Рарус:Общепит 1.6.23.2 - прошу напишите в личку!!! Я приобрел версию на один комп, а на каждое последующее место 4500.ру - многовато!!!

Прошу откликнутся тем кто может вылечить конфу или подсказать как увеличить число пользователей(нужно еще три пользователя).
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## MindFreak2

Вот, собсно, лучшее что смог найти, сделал такую подборочку: 

Конфигурация *Рарус Общепит ред. 8 Проф v1.6.28.1* для платформы *8.1* (отученная от ключа)
Ссылка_1
Ссылка_2

Конфигурация *Рарус Общепит ред. 8 Проф v1.6.28.1* для платформы *8.2*  (отученная от ключа)
Ссылка_1
Ссылка_2

Полный комплект (*включая демку*) *Рарус Общепит ред. 8 Проф v1.6.29.1* для платформы *8.1* (нужен ключ)
Ссылка_1
Ссылка_2

*ВНИМАНИЕ!! Пароль на архивы: 111*
*Архивы самораспаковывающиеся с информацией о восстановлении!*
*В каждом архиве присутствует ReadMe с подробным описанием установки!*

----------

#Gr3y ChAo$ (09.09.2011), andcikin (16.04.2013), Aps8 (11.07.2013), Ares_XT (12.11.2012), Ask2011 (12.09.2013), Betasirenko (07.12.2012), carbon_84 (12.04.2012), crossave (08.05.2014), Daria_bis (21.02.2019), dear-uncle (25.05.2012), denyaha (04.12.2014), dietz (10.11.2014), findirds (17.07.2015), forum147 (19.08.2015), FoXoF (09.12.2015), hedg12 (03.07.2014), hoizx (06.11.2011), irinking (30.08.2013), konyavka (16.10.2013), Kraizer (16.04.2015), Kseniya (18.05.2015), mortal1 (05.03.2013), nicknick23 (07.04.2013), NikTim (03.03.2012), nomen12 (30.10.2011), NormanD (11.02.2015), oldPhoenix (31.07.2015), Paradize999 (18.01.2012), pro217 (21.12.2017), rdm_kuz (26.09.2012), serglipovy (12.01.2017), serverman (10.07.2012), Sokolovsl (23.08.2011), ssborsk (20.11.2013), Stirlitzzz (24.12.2013), Tokio78 (26.10.2012), unzalex (10.10.2011), upornyi (20.06.2018), Voldemar2031 (05.10.2013), vsasch (02.12.2014), Yanat (21.06.2012), Александр27 (13.05.2014), Андрей (06.05.2013), Бети (11.09.2012), Востриков (11.01.2014), Опарыш (14.05.2013)

----------


## Sammol

Тоже есть интерес по данной конфе. Кто-нить подскажет какие текущие релизы на сегодняшний день, а то народ НДФЛ новый спрашивает. Есть в этих конфигурациях указанный отчет. Или может ссылочку на последний релиз можно "не отученный"

----------


## MindFreak2

> Тоже есть интерес по данной конфе. Кто-нить подскажет какие текущие релизы на сегодняшний день, а то народ НДФЛ новый спрашивает. Есть в этих конфигурациях указанный отчет. Или может ссылочку на последний релиз можно "не отученный"


Вот здесь список всех последних релизов конфигураций (свежеобновленные выделены красным):
http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/release...sp?GroupID=116
Соответственно, последняя версия Общепита - 2.0.19.11 от 18.03.2011
Тока найти в Сети последние конфы, даже "не отученные" крайне сложно - как-то неохотно ими делятся! :confused:

----------


## govorunkz

это для Казахстана?

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 51 секунду_



> Вот, собсно, лучшее что смог найти, сделал такую подборочку: 
> 
> Конфигурация *Рарус Общепит ред. 8 Проф v1.6.28.1* для платформы *8.1* (отученная от ключа)
> Ссылка_1
> Ссылка_2
> 
> Конфигурация *Рарус Общепит ред. 8 Проф v1.6.28.1* для платформы *8.2*  (отученная от ключа)
> Ссылка_1
> Ссылка_2
> ...


это для Казахстана?

----------

nomen12 (30.10.2011)

----------


## repina

Люди добрые, скиньте плиз, обновление для Общепита - 2.0.19.11 от 18.03.2011, без лекарства оч надо. Спасибо

----------


## Валерик

> Вот, собсно, лучшее что смог найти, сделал такую подборочку: 
> 
> Конфигурация *Рарус Общепит ред. 8 Проф v1.6.28.1* для платформы *8.1* (отученная от ключа)
> Ссылка_1
> Ссылка_2
> 
> Конфигурация *Рарус Общепит ред. 8 Проф v1.6.28.1* для платформы *8.2* (отученная от ключа)
> Ссылка_1
> Ссылка_2
> ...


 Может еще и диск рецептур подкинеш будь другом, а то у меня есть но там защита отесть он бесполезен, мне бы без защиты. Заранее спасибо.

----------

dear-uncle (25.05.2012)

----------


## Alyp

> это для Казахстана?
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 51 секунду_
> 
> 
> это для Казахстана?


Нет это для России!

----------


## nomen12

Я скачал конфигурацию, в потом я понимаю нужно запустить 1с предприятие, а какое и где можно скачать подходящие?

----------


## hotfox

неправильно смотрите. версия 2.0.19.11 это чисто разработка 1С, а версия от Раруса это отдельный разработчик - партнер 1С и ее версия последняя 1.6.29

----------


## frazer1987

Выложите кто-нибудь типовую конфигурацию 1С общепит (не рарус)! Очень нужна для 8.2

----------


## ZabrDubra

Спасибо!!! Все работает

----------


## Slai1488

Всем привет. Ребят помогите, нужна ламалка для Рарус общепита платформа 8.2.18.82 релиз 2.0.47.5
Платформу поставил с ней все в порядке, а вот при открытие Общепита просит ключ от общепита.

----------


## krylov

Конфигурация Рарус Общепит ред. 8 Проф v1.6.28.1 для платформы 8.2 (отученная от ключа)
какой пароль от зашифрованного файла?

----------


## Ukei

> какой пароль от зашифрованного файла?


 - 111 пробовали?

----------


## ССвет

Здравствуйте! Нужно конфигурацию для Рарус общепит. платформа 8.3. у меня последняя конфигурация 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит (2.0.64.6)

----------


## Ukei

> Нужно конфигурацию для Рарус общепит. платформа 8.3


 - Если под "платформа 8.3" Вы понимаете Общепит ред. 3.0, то лекарства нет. А Общепит ред. 2.0, к которому лекарство есть, можно без проблем запускать и под 8.3.

----------


## Khaled

Возможно не по теме, но требуется документация и/или обучалка по Рарус:Общепиту. Где бы такого добра найти ?

----------


## maksdemon

Доброе время суток. Не могли бы Вы перезалить конфу по 8.2 у меня ссылки не работают обе или выслать на мыло maksdemon@gmail.com

----------


## maksdemon

> Вот, собсно, лучшее что смог найти, сделал такую подборочку: 
> 
> Конфигурация *Рарус Общепит ред. 8 Проф v1.6.28.1* для платформы *8.1* (отученная от ключа)
> Ссылка_1
> Ссылка_2
> 
> Конфигурация *Рарус Общепит ред. 8 Проф v1.6.28.1* для платформы *8.2*  (отученная от ключа)
> Ссылка_1
> Ссылка_2
> ...


под платформу 8.2 у меня ссылки не открываются обе

----------


## МаринаРуб

Доброго дня! А под редакцию 3 Общепита и прикупить лекарство нигде нельзя? Очень хотелось бы, на домашний комп.

----------


## Ukei

- Общепит 3.0 выкладывает регулярно в соотв. темах, а вот лекарства на него в открытом доступе нет.

----------


## micpotop1

Дайте сылку на любую версию тока рабочаю!!!! и сомо собой ломаную

----------


## Ukei

- В первом сообщении темы для Рарус-а, ссылка на Общепит 2.0, ломанная там же. Ломанного 3.0 пока нет.

----------


## micpotop1

> - В первом сообщении темы для Рарус-а, ссылка на Общепит 2.0, ломанная там же. Ломанного 3.0 пока нет.


ставил 2.0 не работает, а какая платформа нужна под общепит 2.0? тоже ломаная само собой, да и как ломаную 2.0 добавить в список запуска платформы?

----------


## Ukei

> ставил 2.0 не работает, а какая платформа нужна под общепит 2.0? тоже ломаная само собой, да и как ломаную 2.0 добавить в список запуска платформы?


 - А папка Crack была в дистрибутиве? Если нет - значит Вы не отученную качали.

----------


## micpotop1

была, такая  её запускаешь кряк ни чего не делает. Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку чтоб платформа была и сама сборка обшерит 2.0 само  сбой кряк и как его испольовать

----------


## Ukei

- Это Вам *кажется* что он ничего не делает. Кряк ставит модифицированные драйверы защиты, только с ними Общепит будет запускаться. Ставить дрова нужно от имени админа, ессно.

----------

